# Coder position in Olympia WA



## tschrader (May 28, 2013)

Certified Coding Position

Our certified coders work directly with our providers to ensure compliant coding practices. The team member is responsible for reviewing provider charges with provider dictation to ensure compliant coding pre-claim submission. Changes are reported to providers for evaluation and education. The coding team is responsible to education the practice, providers and staff on CPT/ICD-9/ICD-10 changes upon assignment.

In addition, our certified coders work directly with the billing team to review for compliant billing in regards to payer edits and policy guidelines/ requirements. The team member is responsible to monitor provider charges daily and review and correct any CPT/ICD-9 issues that are returned from our payers.

The certified coding position requires an active coding certification with a knowledge base in CPT and ICD-9. The chosen candidate will have two years of coding experience and applied Microsoft Excel and outlook skills.

The position is at Olympia Orthopaedic Associates in Olympia WA.

Please send your resumes to Danielle Dodge.

Her email is ddodge@olyortho.com

Thank you!


----------



## tschrader (May 29, 2013)

Are you local to Olympia? Sorry,this is not a remote job opening.


----------

